# Get Airport Trips Faster



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Has anyone seen this actually in practice in one of the airports? I popped into the EWR piggy last night (but didn't take anything at inland NJ base fare) however didn't see any special markings on the map to indicate trip requests.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Aka Radar. 

They have it here. Its just unwanted trips being passed around in que thrown to Radar for anyone to accept. Mostly long trips that don't pay well and leave you stranded in a dead area. 

Our pig pen is at Wal-Mart, so there's local short trips that will pull you out of airport que or put you to the back of the line if you don't accept. These are also thrown onto radar.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Aka Radar.
> 
> They have it here. Its just unwanted trips being passed around in que thrown to Radar for anyone to accept. Mostly long trips that don't pay well and leave you stranded in a dead area.
> 
> Our pig pen is at Wal-Mart, so there's local short trips that will pull you out of airport que or put you to the back of the line if you don't accept. These are also thrown onto radar.


This is PBI if I recall correctly? That happens at EWR and ACY as well, there are malls pretty close by, very often there will be s**t trips and those pings come into the queue, yet another reason not to be in a queue.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

DRB720 said:


> View attachment 657791
> 
> Has anyone seen this actually in practice in one of the airports? I popped into the EWR piggy last night (but didn't take anything at inland NJ base fare) however didn't see any special markings on the map to indicate trip requests.



Its here in Fort Myers too. My experience is if it happens, it happens right after I enter the queue and its usually for short rides

I am also getting pings at the airport as Im dropping someone off


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I am also getting pings at the airport as Im dropping someone off


That's a rebound, if it's from the terminal or the general vicinity. I don't know the Ft Myers airport at all, if there are adjacent hotels that ping to the pigpen, but generally [you] have a 7 to 10 minute period after dropoff where you have first crack at people coming in. You probably know this already.


----------

